# better homes and garder new cookbook



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

just wonder what your thoughts are on Better Homes and Garden cookbook.......i have seen folks use this cookbook from way back...does it have good receipes, or...is this just a basic cookbook, and nothing more......

i got the joy of cooking tonight for $9 off ebay...stole it


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I have this book and it's earlier editions.  It worked for me until I started getting more involved in cooking and flavors.  It is a good standby when you need to make something not too involved.

When I started baking, I started with their quick breads. My husband loved them. However, after trying other recipes, I have found recipes I like a lot better.

Still, I turned to this book the other night when I needed a quick cheese sauce for macaroni.  It didn't come out as well as the recipe I once made from Cook's Illustrated Best New Recipes


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for the great answer, gave a bit of insight to the [email protected] has been around for years, even my mom used it a lot in her cooking days, and still does as far as i know....i was thinking your great comments, and i have sort of the same thoughts you have...iits good , basic and simple cook book,,that just gets the job done in a basic way...nothing fancy.

i just bought joy of cooking off ebay...got it for $9....what are your thoughts on that book misseyjean?

i had allways wished i was a chef, just never got to school....making great sauces and pastrys,,,,,,,breads...i am now making no knead ciabatta bread by chef -
[h4] No-Knead C No-Knead Ciabatta Breadiabatta BNo-Knead Ciabatta Breadread No-Knead Ciabatta BreadNo-Knead Ciabatta Bread[/h4][h3]John Mitzewich[/h3]
curious how its gonig to come out...about 20 hrs to make it


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

John, everyone seems to like Joy. which version did you get? That is a great price!!

Have you checked out any of the Cook's Illustrated books?

New Best Recipes is a book I enjoy using. Everything I have made, with the exception of Apple Crisp, has come out good. The recipes are rather involved, but, you enjoy cooking so you might like it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

missyjean

thanks for the info....apple crisp sounds good.....might grab that one too........later


----------

